# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Copier la valeur selectionn ds une listbox vers un champ

## grosminetos

Bonjour tout le monde ,

Je souhaiterais pouvoir copier la valeur que je selectionne dans une listeBox dans un champ , j'ai cherch mais je n'ai pas trouv :'-(
cela me semble beaucoup plus complexe qu'avec le bon vieux sql*forms de ma jeunesse ..... ;-)

Une aide serait la bienvenue .

Je vous en remercie d'avance

----------

